# Brazilian Design, Audi Heritage: Octane Looks Back at the DKW GT Malzoni



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Last time I was at Audi Tradition's wonderful warehouse where Audi's vintage crown jewels are kept, my friend Peter Kober told me all about one of his more recent projects. It seems Audi Tradition had acquired a very rare DKW GT Malzoni in Brazil. Peter and a team including noted photographer Stefan Warter had gone over to Brazil to take delivery of the car and, at the time, the car was on a boat and on its way to Germany.

While in the offices at Audi Tradition Peter showed me the amazing photography Mr. Warter had shot and hinted that Octane Magazine would publish a recount of what transpired.

I subscribe to Octane (can't recomend it enough, and it's available on iPad via Zinio) and have read this some time ago but for those who don't the British classic car magazine has published it on their website. 

Read the story and see the pics below.

* Full Story *


----------



## guslotti (Oct 30, 2012)

*DKW Malzone (Rare)*

Hi, 
I'm selling my DKW Malzoni.

Please look http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5872169-DKW-Malzoni-for-Sale


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I can make a point to run this as a Find of the Day on our site. Can you tell me where the car is located? Thanks.


----------

